# Fraps zeigt keine FPS



## Psycho-Patee (28. April 2006)

Mahlzeit,

habe ein Problem mit FRAPS: Es zeigt mir nicht mehr die Frames pro Sekunde an. Woran kann das liegen und was kann ich tun?
Habe das Programm seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr verwendet, früher lief es aber noch.


----------



## Dumbi (28. April 2006)

HAst du in den Einstellungen etwas verändert? Dort kann man z.B. einstellen, dass die Anzeige von Frames erst mit einem Hotkey aktiviert wird usw.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (28. April 2006)

Kann gut möglich sein, hab da mal drann rumgespielt.
Im FPS-Menü steht  "Overlay Display Hotkey" F12, Overlaycorner ist die Ecke oben rechts. Wenn ich im Game F12 drücke passiert aber nichts.


----------



## Dumbi (28. April 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 28.04.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann gut möglich sein, hab da mal drann rumgespielt.
> Im FPS-Menü steht  "Overlay Display Hotkey" F12, Overlaycorner ist die Ecke oben rechts. Wenn ich im Game F12 drücke passiert aber nichts.


Mach doch mal ein Sceenshot von deinen Einstellungen und lade ihn hoch.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (28. April 2006)

Habs einfach neuinstalliert, jetzt gehts wieder.


----------

